# Teflon Free CHE



## PricklyPete (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm getting a bird very soon, which means I'm replacing everything in my house that is toxic- and there is a lot.

I noticed that the bulb on Huffy's heat lamp says it's shatter resistant, I remember reading somewhere that it generally means there is a Teflon (PFOA/PTFE) coating. Teflon is extremely toxic and deadly to birds and although it's not heating up to 400° I still would like to replace it.

I use the All Living Things dome and bulb, and I don't believe the dome is in production anymore. Do the domes contain Teflon too?

What are some Teflon free heat lamps/bulbs that also are not shatter resistant?

Shatter resistant article- https://blog.mcmurrayhatchery.com/2...nt-bulbs-a-potential-danger-to-your-chickens/


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

The domes are still in production but I dont believe that they have teflon. 
You could look at the while heat bulbs (make sure it produce no light obviously) and see if they are teflon free, I have a feeling they are. Only way to really be aure of these is by searching for the products.


----------



## PricklyPete (Oct 26, 2018)

Ria said:


> The domes are still in production but I dont believe that they have teflon.
> You could look at the while heat bulbs (make sure it produce no light obviously) and see if they are teflon free, I have a feeling they are. Only way to really be aure of these is by searching for the products.


I found one that's teflon free, this would be suitable for hedgies right? https://zoomed.com/repticare-ceramic-infrared-heat-emitter/

It's been a while since I've gone bulb shopping, they last so long!


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

https://www.chewy.com/flukers-ceramic-reptile-heat-emitter/dp/129150 These are the bulbs I use; they "feel" like unaltered ceramic so I'm assuming they don't have any specific coating on them!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yea this bulb is perfectly fine its the white bulb I so badly explained. As long as its the right watt for the holder its great. 

Aj.t one will be teflon free too as all the white one generally are. Its just the black bulb that I believe does.


----------



## PricklyPete (Oct 26, 2018)

Thank you both!!


----------

